# Flippinout Innovation



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

As many may know, I have been tinkering with antler and bone on my slingshots recently. And many may remember the leather bound laminates of the "Roosevelt" series.

Well, I thought I would have a go at blending the two materials together. However, the differential hardness of the two materials made for a poor glue line and there was definitly room for improvement. As I was cleaning up the shop recently, I came across a "Roosevelt" that had been damaged during the cutting of the band grooves, rendering it useless as a Flippinout Roosevelt.

I have also been doing alot of experimentation with CA glues(superglue) and have found it to be an amazing product. With these three elements, I came up with this beauty of a slingshot:



















The core of this slingshot is Brazilian Walnut and the two laminations on either side are 10-12oz cow leather. However, rather than utilizing raw leather as I have done in the past, I saturated it in CA glue. This created a material with the hardness of wood and the grain and character of leather. It shapes and finishes just like wood after the CA glue application. What's more, the leather now takes a high polish due to the hardness afforded by the CA glue bath.

With the leather being as hard as the wood, I was able to add the Bolivian Rosewood fork tips with mule deer antler spacers and create glue joint as if it were mated to wood.
The Flippinout Tear Drop Palm swell is made from Moose antler with another bit of Rosewood as a spacer.

This was done purely as an experiment with new materials and will not be offered for sale now or in the future, as the strength of the leather laminate lies in two layers of leather on either side of the fork. This frame would be severely damaged by a fork hit, but is striking in its beauty and a great conversation piece for the wood/craftsman enthusiast, as the leather no longer appears as such.

If you have not tried CA glues, they are worth a look. They offer all sorts of versatility as not only an adhesive but an ultra durable high gloss finish.

Thanks for looking!


----------



## radray (Apr 30, 2011)

WOW!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Nathan, that's gorgeous! I've been experimenting with hybrids too but after this -- I ain't showin' nothing! I have feelings, you know.


----------



## Gib (Sep 21, 2010)

Great combination of materials, You are a master.

Cheers


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

It is so attractive it hurts.


----------



## jskeen (Feb 7, 2011)

and just in case you want to play around with CA, but don't want to mess with the annoying little aluminum tubes, Give my buddy Manny a ring at:

http://woodenwonderstx.com/ZC_WoodenWonders/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=1&sort=20a&page=2

all the CA glue stuff you really needed but didn't realize you did.

He's the glue guru


----------



## TastelikeSnozberries (Jul 16, 2010)

well...well wow! that's gorgeous, I don't know how you even think of these things, but I'm so glad you do


----------



## shawnr5 (Feb 16, 2011)

CA is great stuff. You can get it in 1/2, 1 and 2 oz. bottles at your local hobby shop for quite reasonable prices and in several viscosities. They will usually have a rack of bottles branded with the name of the shop. It is produced by Bob Smith Industries. Some people are quite sensitive to the fumes. If you find it irritates you, don't use it or invest in a good mask. I've got a few friends who have spent time in the emergency room because of their CA sensitivity.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## nitrokillah (Apr 17, 2011)

wow you've out done yourself again on this one nathan


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Very pretty Nathan. You've progressed quite a distance in your slingshot making since your first ones you've shown and of which I have an example in my collection!


----------



## Martin (Jan 17, 2010)

Wow !!! what can you say that's just outstanding.

Martin


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

its very nice that is


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Luxury Nathan!

As usual, very nice contrast.


----------



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

Very cool man. I use a two part epoxy in a similer way. It makes soft material solid... and cheeper ply able to take heaver band sets.

Man I'm going to have to get one of your cattys at some point. Realy nice stuff.....


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

Gib said:


> Very cool man. I use a two part epoxy in a similer way. It makes soft material solid... and cheeper ply able to take heaver band sets.
> 
> Man I'm going to have to get one of your cattys at some point. Realy nice stuff.....


I can set you up with your new favorite slingshot anytime you are ready!


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

i honestly think this is one of your best ideas. a leather laminate is going to be my mona lisa one day lol.


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

What next? That's thinking outside the square, good job as always mate,
Ben


----------

